# Remove Extractor?



## WaltWhite (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a new extractor in Robar NP3 finish to match a few other NP3 parts on my 92. The other parts were changed out due to necessity or function but the extractor would be an aesthetic mod. I know there's a pin that retains it, which is staked in place. I know from another thread one can use a 1/4" cold chisel with the edges turned down to restake the pin but I wonder if this is something easier said than done? I'm not a novice and I'd really like to pop the extractor out to clean because there's thousands of rounds through this one, however I don't want to create problems where previously there were none. 

Thanks for your time and insight.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Depending on how many times the extractor pin has been removed it may not need staking at all. Likewise, a new pin should tighten it up if needed. The extractor spring and extractor generally hold the pin in place without need for staking. Only when an extremely loose pin walks out from the top of the slide would staking be needed. My 1993 92 has never been staked. 

Punch out the pin from inside the slide and when reassembling gently tap the pin from the top of the slide using a wood surface covered with a thin cloth until the pin is just below flush with the top of the slide. 

If staking is required use a small screw driver or small chisel and make sure the slide is secure in a padded vice or the like and be careful because a sloppy staking job in that particular area won't look pretty and likewise a very little bit of staking will do you. But again, I doubt the extractor pin needs to be staked.

Look carefully, and I bet your 92 has never been staked as well.


----------



## WaltWhite (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks staked

EDIT -- This is a 1995 92FS, I'm the original owner and I know the pin has never been removed. Seems like it would take several removals of the pin to really loosen it to the point of requiring a restake.

If that's the general consensus I'll have at it. Pistol is probably overdue for cleaning in that area.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, yours looks staked indeed. I own a US made 1993 92G(original owner) and mine was never staked. I've changed the extractor and spring once, and have removed and cleaned the extractor and channel about 3 times.

There use to be a website with an Italian armorer describing and showing how to work on 92's, unfortunately, the site it's not up anymore.

During the extractor cleaning/change he advised not to do it too often(it would loosen) I would presume if it did it would need to be staked, however, he did not stake the pin or advise staking the pin. 

He took a light cloth as I described over the pin and slide and lightly taped it on wood and that was it. I've found that a very small eyeglass screwdriver worked well when I had to stake my ejector pin in place(that has no spring tension to help hold it). Unless the pin seems loose, I don't see a need for staking, mine has never been staked and has never backed out in well over 5,000 rounds from everything from +p+, +p and you name it.

P.S. You may want to call Beretta and see what they say, or, just wait for some further feed back from Beretta 92 owners on the forum. Yours is definitely staked and a good job to boot. Is your's an Italian or a U.S. made model?


----------



## WaltWhite (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks very much for the help. This is a Maryland marked 92.

When I bought the NP3 extractor I didn't realize the pin was staked and like you say they did a good job on this one. However the pin itself isn't indented like you'd see on a gas key, although it appears that way in the pic. Just two "ears" of metal that hang out over the pin and prevent it from protruding. I imagine driving the pin out will bend these ears up, and if necessary I'm sure they can be bent back. I'm just wondering how much force might be required to get the pin past the staking, and whether or not the likelyhood of Gomering something up increases as a result.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Not that I would proclaim this guy to be any sort of authority, or an Italian armorer, but, he claims he shoots his 92 in IDPA and claims he removes his extractor after every 500 rounds. Evidently, he see's no need to stake his extractor pin(and if he did as often as he removes his extractor he would run out of staking material). So, in essence, he's in the same camp as I and that Italian armorer.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

What do you know? I found the Italian Armorer.











P.S. It's not that hard. You must use a punch, or allen key smaller than the extractor pin hole, hitting the pin only. You mustn't use too large a punch in any way to broaden the hole. Don't worry about the ears, they are just extremely thin slivers of aluminum that shouldn't offer much resistance. If you have any doubt, take it to a gunsmith and have them do it, it's not worth it if you do not feel confident.


----------

